# GT: Houston Rockets @ ORLANDO MAGIC (1/4/08)



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@









Houston Rockets (15-17) vs. Orlando Magic (22-12)

7:00 PM EST, Amway Arena

*Houston Rockets*




































Alston/Head/Battier/Hayes/Ming

*Orlando Magic*




































Arroyo/Bogans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Sportsline Preview


> The Orlando Magic have been struggling at Amway Arena in recent weeks. Their problems at home against the Houston Rockets run much longer.
> 
> After another letdown in Orlando snapped a four-game winning streak, the Magic look to beat the Rockets at home for the first time in nearly six years when the teams conclude their season series Friday night.
> 
> ...




Since B Cook doesn't seem up for making game threads anymore... i will re-take those responsibilities so we can discuss individual games.


:cheers:

you're welcome.


GO MAGIC!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*:cheers:

Thanks *


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Houston matches up well with the Magic.

I think this will be the battle of the benches, and the usual with Dwight Howard and the urgent need of him to make his FT's.*


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We have to win this one. Tracy is not playing but we need to shut up Bonzi and do a good job on Yao...
Howard should bounce back with a strong effort!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think it was a very bright idea to start Dooling...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

My God...Alston has 10 points in the 1st quarter


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Two games in a row where the refs beat us. It is going to be hard to win any game when you have to play 5 vs 8. The last tip in by Foyle was clearly out of his hand when they went frame by frame. All 3 of those guys should be fired.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't blame refs! SVG was outcoached fot the second game in a row! how stupid it was to start dooling at 2??? Rockets had so many offensive boards! why not to try traditional lineup??? i can't believe we lost to terrible rockets team without T-Mac!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good game Magic fans, the refs did sux this game. Good luck the rest of the way......


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Two games in a row where the refs beat us. It is going to be hard to win any game when you have to play 5 vs 8. The last tip in by Foyle was clearly out of his hand when they went frame by frame. All 3 of those guys should be fired.


let me guess, the refs have beaten the magic 13 times this season, right?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> let me guess, the refs have beaten the magic 13 times this season, right?


No and you can go **** yourself.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Magic fans are just peeved after these last two losses. Close games that were both decided by questionable officiating at the end of the game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Magic fans are just peeved after these last two losses. Close games that were both decided by questionable officiating at the end of the game.


Especially when you are on your home court. There is suppose to be an advantage at home, from officiating to fans. The Magic have got zero of that from the officials the last 2 games. The lack of the respect in that department is front and center.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*A nice comeback late spoiled by a call that the referees should have so easily have gotten right. You have teleprompters and tvs to look at to make that call, such a tough loss to swallow.

Good game Rockets.*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> let me guess, the refs have beaten the magic 13 times this season, right?


So did you not think the tip-in was good? They replayed it a couple dozen times. Looked good to me. 

Of course, you wouldn't be pissed if it had happened to your team.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

JNice said:


> So did you not think the tip-in was good? They replayed it a couple dozen times. Looked good to me.
> 
> Of course, you wouldn't be pissed if it had happened to your team.


no idea. didn't get to see the game. i was just speaking on how idunkonyou loves to blame the refs for everything so i assume that's probably the only reason the magic have ever lost a game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> no idea. didn't get to see the game. i was just speaking on how idunkonyou loves to blame the refs for everything so i assume that's probably the only reason the magic have ever lost a game.


So wait I blame the refs for two games, in which there was an obvious no call foul that costs us from at least tieing or putting the Magic up 1 point in the game against the Nets and then tonight when it was obvious that the tip in was good and now I blame the refs for every loss?

2 games out of 30+ and it is the refs fault for every loss.  You suck at math and since you didn't even see the game why the **** are you even in here? As I said before, GO **** YOURSELF.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Idunkonyou :cheers:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> 2 games out of 30+ and it is the refs fault for every loss.  You suck at math and since you didn't even see the game why the **** are you even in here? As I said before, GO **** YOURSELF.


maybe since i didn't get to see the game i wanted to read about that game? makes sense to me. and i see you again *****ing about the refs so i just have to assume that must be something you do on a regular basis.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> maybe since i didn't get to see the game i wanted to read about that game? makes sense to me. and i see you again *****ing about the refs so i just have to assume that must be something you do on a regular basis.


Assumptions are the mother of all ****-ups.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> maybe since i didn't get to see the game i wanted to read about that game? makes sense to me. and i see you again *****ing about the refs so i just have to assume that must be something you do on a regular basis.


you already said that you didn't see the game..


:jump:


*
you didn't see that replay 50 times frame by frame and see everyone's reactions... it was a BS call.<==== that friends is a period.*




you are making yourself look dumber and dumber here.:clap2:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

tonight's game was HOUSTON'S game for the taking, we were lucky to have even came back with HOUSTON'S lazy D with less than 5 to go. the effort was there and they came back only to have the game ripped away by a BS call. i doubt that HOUSTON would have wrote a letter of complaint if the refs would've decided to let the two teams duke it out in OT, but instead they decided that they would make a questionable call and have everyone in ORLANDO flipping out.


my question is... when is SHARD going to prove his worth and take over a game?


30 or even 40... that's not TOO much to ask for a max player right?



seems as though he is going to be _almost_ equally as valuable as turk on this team. i don't want to be greedy, but his name isn't mentioned nearly as many times as i think it should be. no one wants to get excited about a damn good role player.




ps- dwight is the man and it's finally being realized throughout the nation, this guy proves his worth and then some.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MickyEyez said:


> you already said that you didn't see the game..
> 
> 
> :jump:
> ...


i never claimed there wasn't a bad call. i don't know either way. i said idunkonyou has a history of blaming the refs for losses.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i never claimed there wasn't a bad call. i don't know either way. i said idunkonyou has a history of blaming the refs for losses.




history being the last 2 games that we got shafted on?


:thand:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Orlando loses again when refs wave off a basket
> Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer
> 10:28 PM EST, January 4, 2008
> 
> ...


Link



it's easy to say that we should've played better throughout the game because that is ALWAYS going to be the honest truth, but when something like this happens you can't help but wonder how something like this *CAN* happen. 




absolutely robbed



.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We need a PF alongside Dwight...Rashard should be switched back to SF, Hedo to SG...If Dooling is playing 2 why Turk can't? we are getting killed on the boards...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We need a PF and a true SG. I guess Hedo or Lewis at SG might work.

Problem is we've got two number 3 guys and no number 2. Dwight is number 1. But Hedo is too inconsistent to be a no 2 and Lewis isn't good enough to be a no 2. 

Lewis has been disappointing thus far. I knew he wouldn't live up to the money but he still needs to do more. If he isn't scoring he really isn't doing much at all. And I'd put his ability to create his own shot on par with maybe Trevor Ariza. If he's not shooting wide open jumpers created by others he's not doing much.

I really though we'd be seeing Lewis dropping 23/24 ppg ... but 18.2 ppg at his pricetag just isn't even close to acceptable.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Actually I don't know that Van Gundy was out coached in the 4th. The "hack a chuck" incident caused exactly what SVG wanted... get Chuck Hayes off the court so that Lewis wasn't defended by him... and that worked.. who scored or created most of the last points for yall? Lewis.

I will be honest. I thought it was in. The only thing that I was questioning before they made the call was when he actually took his fingers off of it. Before or after the clock hit zero. From the replay (and my crappy tv) I couldn't tell if his fingers were still on it or not, but it was seriously close.

Overall yall made a great comeback and SVG had the people on the court (other than Howard) that almost made it happen. I am biased about Bogans but I think he would have done a better defensive job than Dooling. I could be wrong, but I don't think he would have gotten beat on the dribble quite so much. When he was in his man only broke free off of screens (that I can remember)

Good game yall! Good luck with the rest of the East (I think you will bounce back and be number 3 at the end of it all! Dwight Howard is my fantasy beast, so he has to keep it up!)

Edit: wanted to clarify on the Chuck thing.. Bonzi's defensive rotations are what caused the breakdown because he doesn't know how to play anything but "try to steal the ball or block it" defense.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MickyEyez said:


> absolutely robbed


i'm also not sure you can say that you were absolutely robbed. had the shot counted it would have sent the game to overtime. with it not counting you lost. it's not like it should have been a sure win. i mean even if it goes to overtime, you don't have howard. anything can happen, but houston would have definitely been favored in overtime.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> i'm also not sure you can say that you were absolutely robbed. had the shot counted it would have sent the game to overtime. with it not counting you lost. it's not like it should have been a sure win. i mean even if it goes to overtime, you don't have howard. anything can happen, but houston would have definitely been favored in overtime.


*Man stfu and stop quoting people, we're a little upset over here and if you want to be critical of everything someone posts, do it over in your Houston Rockets forum. *


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Man stfu and stop quoting people, we're a little upset over here and if you want to be critical of everything someone posts, do it over in your Houston Rockets forum. *


ha. i can post in any forum i wish.


----------



## jerseycarter15 (Nov 14, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> ha. i can post in any forum i wish.


agreed, what a bunch of excuses.:lol:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> ha. i can post in any forum i wish.


*Ha, and you come over here trolling and baiting one more time and ill see to it that you're suspended from t hese forums.*


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I had enough with the Magic blowing the lead the other night against New Jersey and losing a game because of Darrell Armstrong, Malik Allen and Jason Collins and a ridiculous bail out call with the game on the line. I lost my voice at the game and was so pissed off I turned down a seat for this one. Probably a good decision after seeing the replay, I don't think I could've taken another heart breaker at home.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Ha, and you come over here trolling and baiting one more time and ill see to it that you're suspended from t hese forums.*


go ahead and do your worst.


----------

